# Covel Hydraulic Surface Grinder - $1000 (Eugene, Oregon)



## MikeInOr (Jan 29, 2020)

Covel Hydraulic Surface Grinder - general for sale - by owner
					

Covel Hydraulic Surface Grinder Model 35 Serial 35-194 Heavy-duty construction with dust...



					eugene.craigslist.org
				




Someone needs to buy this before I break down and buy it myself!




Covel Hydraulic Surface Grinder
Model 35
Serial 35-194
Heavy-duty construction with dust protection
Spindle motor mounted in enclosure accessible for easy maintenance
Grinding wheel guard swivel mounted
Cartridge Type Sealed-for-Life ball bearing spindle
Telescoping guards cover vertical ways insuring dust protection
Oil-Tite and Dust Tight push buttons for electrical controls
Hand table feed interlocked with power feed
Adjustable table dogs
Table speed control
Hydraulic pump & tank unit slides out for easy maintenance
Closed hydraulic circuit


----------



## MikeInOr (Jan 30, 2020)

From what I found online this is a 8" x 24" surface grinder with hydraulic feed weighing about 3500 lbs.  It kind of seems like the last surface grinder a home shop machinist would ever need?  Is it just too big and takes up too much floor space to be practical?   ...assuming the bearings are in decent shape.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 30, 2020)

One way to find out - let us know when you get it setup.   
Heck of an SG if you have the room for it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 30, 2020)

Before you buy, make damn sure that everything works properly on the grinder.  You will not likely find parts for it and will likely have to make anything missing, damaged, broken, or worn out...


----------

